# Nice write-up of the forthcoming smoking ban in Houston



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

There's a nice write-up of the forthcoming smoking ban in Houston in this week's Houston Press and also available online.

http://www.houstonpress.com/2007-08-30/news/smoked-out/


----------

